# Mason's  Emblem



## logueb (Sep 19, 2007)

Several years ago I dug this Masonic Emblem  thing.  Everytime I show it to someone who is supposed to know about these things, all the info I get is asking where I found it.  So maybe someone on the forum knows what it is, a necklace, belt, or something.  All I know is that each link has a masonic emblem. My stepdad was a mason, but always told me nothing.  Very tight-lipped on the subject.  He said I would know in due time.  Anyway, ran across this thing the other day and thought that I would ask.


----------



## logueb (Sep 19, 2007)

Closeup of one of the Links.  Are there any collectors of Masonic emblem items?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 19, 2007)

Where did you find that?


----------



## capsoda (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't do the masonic Hadji exhalted grand pootntoot thing so I will tell you what I know. It is a cerimonial necklace. I don't know the significance to it and don't really care. A bud had his great grand dads and explained it all but I guess I didn't really listen. Or maybe the information was removed from my memory by some acient secret ritual spell.[8|] 

 Any of that stuff you find will have some GREAT MYSTIC MEANING behind it.


----------



## logueb (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep Pat, That's the response that I get.  Well I dug it out of a dump.

 Very deep Lobe, Didn't realize that I had somehow possessed an object with such deep whatever.  What should I do to rid myself of the curse that I have placed upon myself by holding and gazing upon an article that is associated with such mystic wonders?

 Cap,  My Stepdad was so mysterious on the subject.  Should I have even asked on the forum about it?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 20, 2007)

Have you not seen National Treasure. The first sequell comes out soon. This is what isn't known to the makers of part three yet. Guard it with your life man!!!


----------



## irish digger (Sep 20, 2007)

cutting out all the crap,its a compass set ,probley commissioned for somebody who was a mapper of land in that era. heres a more up todate version http://www.staedtler.co.uk/professional_gb.Staedtler?ActiveID=34265  it has not changed much,have nice day


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 20, 2007)

It is most definately NOT the type of necklace the head mason wears when they are NOT sacrificing young women in thier secret tower of evil. And I did NOT tell you that. 

 ...shake...nod...nod...wink...shake...


----------



## capsoda (Sep 21, 2007)

> It is most definately NOT the type of necklace the head mason wears when they are NOT sacrificing young women in thier secret tower of evil. And I did NOT tell you that.
> 
> ...shake...nod...nod...wink...shake...


 
 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] _*YOUR KILLIN ME!!!!!*_

 Hey Buster, As long as your not a Mason with asperations of being Exhaulted High Grand Pooba I wouldn't worry about it too much. Other wise I would sleep in pj's with a steel collar and one eye open.  [] 

 People dig up that kind of stuff all the time and I don't know of any who have disapp


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 21, 2007)

> People dig up that kind of stuff all the time and I don't know of any who have disapp


 
 lol brilliant cap brilliant. Sorry no info at all for ya. it is pretty cool lookin though


----------



## diggincajun (Sep 23, 2007)

If you are interested in selling it let me know, I'm not afraid of the boogieman. Nice braclet. Good find!


----------



## LoraKydd (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi
  My husband who has been a mason for many many years says it is called a collar or collar jewel.  The emblem (medallion) was made to hang in the center of your chest and you hung your "jewel" from it for many of the ceremonies.  He said theres nothing secret about it you can see them at public installations.  Though I still get him going with whole secret illuminaty thing too!!  
 If anyone ever has anything Masonic or to do with trains, my husbands your man, he has been into trains (both large and model) for 53 years.


----------

